# CANDY GOLD 26IN BEACH CRUISER



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

I GOT A CANDY GOLD 26 IN. BEACH CRUISER FOR SALE EVERYTHING NEW $300 IN ST LOUIS EMAIL 4 ?? OR MORE PICS [email protected]


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 3 2011, 11:36 AM~20248154
> *I GOT A CANDY GOLD 26 IN. BEACH CRUISER FOR SALE EVERYTHING NEW $300 IN ST LOUIS EMAIL 4 ?? OR MORE PICS  [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


PM a GOOD price with shipping


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2011, 02:29 PM~20248393
> *PM a GOOD price with shipping
> *


what zip code u in


----------

